# TTQ 225 Owner in the Philippines



## Raffy (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi TT folks,

I'm Raffy and I just got a Nimbus Grey Mk1 TTQ 225 with a tan leather interior. This forum is great. Lotsa useful info for a new TT owner like me. Previous Audi is a 1.8T B5 Avant. I also currently own an 07 Subaru STI and an 09 Subaru Forester. All my cars are grey, have a turbo and are AWD. Hahahaha!

Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

H Raffy, Welcome to the Forum.
Hoggy.


----------



## lij48 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Raffy - welcome to the forum - good to see ya..........


----------



## Raffy (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome fellas.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Raffy (Nov 9, 2009)

here are pics of the car.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome very nice I love nimbus and base ball


----------



## Raffy (Nov 9, 2009)

New pics. Braid Winrace A, Custom Color, Offset (+25), size and Hubcentric. KW V.3 suspension.


----------

